# can't post new thread...



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

if you can see this, than it's just in the sex in marriage forum I can't post in... :smile2:

The website returns a http 500 internal server error... with all the browsers...


----------



## Lingeric (Jun 18, 2018)

May be there is a website problem. This happened to me as well.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lingeric said:


> May be there is a website problem. This happened to me as well.


 Looks like it... I couldn't post it in the general one either... and strange I could post a new thread here, though!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you tell me if this is still happening today, please?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

VS Glen said:


> Can you tell me if this is still happening today, please?


I'd like to, but I've decided not to open a thread anymore, so I won't be able to tell you...


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

ok... I tried without actually posting... I used the "preview post" option which it didn't work either last time and now it works, so I guess the problem has been solved...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Let us know if it happens again and what steps you took when it occurred. 

- JB


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Let us know if it happens again and what steps you took when it occurred.
> 
> - JB


I will! But I didn't do much... just waited... :laugh:


----------



## PinkNemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

I cant post a new thread


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PinkNemesis said:


> I cant post a new thread


Where are you trying to start a thread? What browser/OS/Device? What error messages did you receive? 

- JB


----------

